# Shock Install Advice



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

Im finally getting around to installing my new kyb monomax shocks on my 2000 f-350 and just wondering if you guys have any advice on how to make the job go easier. i got under the truck today and applied liquid wrench to all the bolts/nuts and broke them all lose so when i go to do it, it will be easier. this will be the first shock job i tackle myself and want it to go smooth as possible.

thanks in advance for any help or suggestions.


----------



## fortydegnorth (Aug 16, 2005)

Well the hard part is done. If the bolts are broken lose just take them off, pull of the old shocks and install the new ones. Really shouldn't be a hard job after the bolts are lose. I just put new Monroe's on all 4 corners and it was not hard at all. The stock shocks crap out pretty quick and its hard to notice until you pull them off. My shocks were toast.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

yea i pulled my left rear shock out and it was shot, i could easily compress it by hand. i just wanted to see if i could line up my kyb monomax shocks without cutting the bands on the rear shocks but i dont think thatll work so i guess ill have to cut the band and try to muscle them into the bottom eyelett with a jack and punch? the front should be much easier i think. the only part im worried about is compressing these shocks to get it to line up to mount them.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

your supposed to take all the weight off of the truck, such as jack it up in the air to take the shocks off and on, that way theres no compression on either new shock or old shocks.


----------



## massfirefighter (Oct 14, 2008)

The shocks should not be that hard to compress by hand.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I changed my shocks in the summer in my truck. its not hard. all I did the strap that is on the shock in the packaging that holes the shock compressed. I cut that once I have the bottom one in place. and as it raises I put it into place. It is one of the easier shocks I have done on trucks. dont even need to jack the truck up. just get under it and do it. but i used a pneumatic impact when I took the bolts off. wait till you have to do ball joints. that is what is gonna suck big time.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

When I was in college I replaced the shocks on my 2 door Tahoe. I hadn't been around anyone who did much work on their own vehicles so everything I ever did I had to figure out myself. Man, it would have been a lot easier to change the front shocks if I had taken the tires off! DOOOOOH!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

JDiepstra;694996 said:


> When I was in college I replaced the shocks on my 2 door Tahoe. I hadn't been around anyone who did much work on their own vehicles so everything I ever did I had to figure out myself. Man, it would have been a lot easier to change the front shocks if I had taken the tires off! DOOOOOH!


on are trucks you dont have to. you can sit up under the truck. well mine you can. it is very easy to work under my truck because it sits high. when i put my fifth wheel hitch in it. I sat right up under where the spare tire goes. now working under the hood is a little different lol.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;695041 said:


> on are trucks you dont have to. you can sit up under the truck. well mine you can. it is very easy to work under my truck because it sits high. when i put my fifth wheel hitch in it. I sat right up under where the spare tire goes. now working under the hood is a little different lol.


just what i did yesterday when i went around and broke all the bolts free. havent gotten out there today because of the snow and probably have to wait until tomaroe or thursday for snow to let up. yea thats one reason i dont mind working on my truck because theres so much room underneath but like you said the engine compartment is'nt as friendly. thanks for the help guys should be an easy install once i get to it.

these shocks arent a fun time to try and compress by hand. thats why i want to try and avoid that as much as possible


----------



## F-350PSD (Sep 23, 2008)

I usually try to install the top part hand tight and then line up the bottom as best you can, then cut the strap and as it gets in line have a buddy slide a bolt in. Front and back, easy as pie!


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

I've never had a hard time lining up nitrogen charged shocks. 
I normally cut the strap before I ever start, line up, hold, install bolt, tighten.

If the front tires are off you have more room, or you can just turn the wheels. Good time to rotate tires as well if you need to and want to pull the front tires.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

F-350PSD;695324 said:


> I usually try to install the top part hand tight and then line up the bottom as best you can, then cut the strap and as it gets in line have a buddy slide a bolt in. Front and back, easy as pie!


same as i did but i put bottom on then top. ya lawnpro I like working on my truck nice and high. but the engine compartment is cramped. thats why I didnt go my head gaskets when they had to be done. didnt want to deal with it! if you have any q's bud let me know.


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

You should remember not to make the job harder than what it should be... You already took care of the best part and thats by squirting some penetrating juice on the bolts. Jack up the rig and put your shocks in...... and still have time for a few "barley pops" when the jobs over!!!!


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Some guys use small straps to compress the shock to the perfect length to bolt up w/o having to muscle it. Heard it works pretty good.


----------



## Spitz (Feb 28, 2008)

Somtimes its tough if you jack up the truck and let the suspension hang. The shock is actually acting as a limiter and if you take the shock out it may allow the suspension to droop a little more, so its easiest if you support the truck by some part of the suspension, if you cant compress a small shock like that you dont need to be working on it..


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

Spitz;695588 said:


> , if you cant compress a small shock like that you dont need to be working on it..


the stock ones on there now are shot, i can compress those without a problem. its the kyb's i have that are going on which are a little stiffer, i know a couple of guys in my area that have installed these shocks and had a real fun time getting them lined up. ill give it a go when i get a day without snow and can have the truck down for a lilttle bit to melt off.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I wouldnt jack the truck up. your better off it will be easier without it jacked up. I didnt jack mine up.


----------



## Spitz (Feb 28, 2008)

Well really the only thing your compressing is the nitrogen charge, there isnt anything inside but oil, you wont compress it quickly but a steady pressure should be no issue.


----------

